# Suche funktionsfähige PCIe Grafikkarte



## GamerBoKo (18. Oktober 2013)

*Suche funktionsfähige PCIe Grafikkarte*

Hallo,
ich bin für meinen alten Rechner auf der Suche nach einer alten PCI Express Grafikkarte. 
Hersteller, Chip oder Taktung ist alles völlig egal. Muss nur für die Windowsoberfläche ausreichen.
Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Ist eigentlich nur übergangsweise bis Januar....

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich hab hier irgendwo noch eine Nvidia 8800 GT rumliegen. Ich sag mal: nen 10er + Versand? Ich check die Karte natürlich vorher mal, auch was die denn für Anschlüsse hat


----------



## GamerBoKo (18. Oktober 2013)

Hm... Sag mal nen Gesamtpreis..


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Also, einfach das Porto mit dazu. D.h. Päckchen oder Hermes halt  gerundet 14€, als DHL-Paket 17€


Aber hab mich vertan: es ist eine AMD Radeon HD 3870, die ist aber ja ca gleichstark wie eine 8800 GT. Die ist von Sapphire, 2x DVI, kein VGA.


----------



## GamerBoKo (20. Oktober 2013)

Ok. Wenn sie getestet hast und sie funktioniert nehm ich sie. Schreibst mir dann ne PN. 
Gruß und Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Bis heute abend werd ich sie getestet haben, bekommst dann eine PN


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Anbei zwei Screenshots von der Karte, hab sie grad getestet. Kriegst ne PN


----------

